# Zama C1U-K54A Carb



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

on this carb I have completely rebuilt it. All new parts that are replaceable. Set the metering arm to specs. When I hook the carb to a pressure guage it slowly leaks. I submerged the carb and bubbles are coming out around the pump gasket-diagphram cover. I removed the cover made sure the gasket is on correctly and the surfaces were clean. Still leaks. What am I missing that will cause this type of leak.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The pump cover is probably deformed slightly. Try a light coating of grease around the gasket on the pump cover, sometimes this works.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

How much pressure are you trying to hold? A Zama carb should hold 10psi for 15 seconds. Will pop-off above 10psi, which is normal.

http://www.zamacarb.com/tipspage.html


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 year I will try that.

Tommy. I start at about 11 lbs. But continues to leak to 0. Never see an actual pop-off

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Don't think I'm being a smart a$$, but I was just thinking have you got the gasket and diagpham in the correct location. Pump diagpham goes against the carb body and the gasket goes on the cover plate.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Tommyj3. I did take the cover off and make sure the gasket was on in the right order. Don't know what is leaking but the engine starts and runs great. And there are no fuel leaks. I will let it set for a few days and see what happens. 

Thanks for the help


----------

